
Forbes article arguing tech is not biased removed for violation of TOS - JesperRavn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brianhall/2015/10/05/there-is-no-diversity-crisis-in-silicon-valley/
======
JesperRavn
Article reposted here: [http://techraptor.net/content/there-is-no-diversity-
crisis-i...](http://techraptor.net/content/there-is-no-diversity-crisis-in-
tech-by-brian-hall)

------
z1r
F __k censorship

